# EBMM JP Piezo live application question



## norrin radcliff (Jan 7, 2011)

Howdy - 

I'm about ready to pick up my new JP and am trying to figure out what peripherals I'm going to need to get up and running.

My thoughts (based on my current set up) are:

JP mag -> Planet Waves Strobe Tuner -> Morley BH Wah -> Ice 9 OD -> JSX Combo

JP piezo -> Hardwire Chorus (in loop) -> Hardwire Delay (in loop) -> Radial DI Box -> Mixer

Does this make sense? Since both the chorus and delay are stereo (I've only been using 1 input on each), I figured I could go right to them from the piezo to sweeten up the acoustic tones, and still have the other side for my mag pickups operating through the loop. 

To do this, do I need to have the Radial or can I come out of the delay and go right to the board (I ask because I'll pick up the Radial if I need it when I pick up the guitar).

Thanks for any advice! If there's a simpler way to do this please let me know!


----------



## Rook (Jan 7, 2011)

That should work just fine, tbh. I'd try the Piezo first, it can sound very wiry and harsh going straight into a PA, you might wish to put some kind of tube amp or compressor in front of the DI box to soften it up a bit.

Should be cool though


----------



## norrin radcliff (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok. I've never played a piezo in a live setting before, and am trying to balance ease of setup with sound quality. From what I'd read, a lot of people suggested going direct with a piezo output. 

I brought my JSX into the shop just to hear the guitar through my set up, and I just played the Piezo through my clean channel and thought it sounded good - maybe I should just go that route and simplify everything.

I think I could just run both guitar outputs to an ABY box on my board, then just come out of that to my rig - now that I think about it, that work too.

Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## Rook (Jan 8, 2011)

If you like the sound going into your amp then go with that. I really found my Piezo very harsh, and turning the treble down just make it sound like the strings were dead. Alternatively, try running it into a compressor or something and then into your FX return with an ABY box.
Piezo's do work going straight into a desk, but tbh piezos on pretty much any guitar, acoustic or electric, don't sound natural. The top guitar that use Piezos tend to blend them with body sensors or run them through an onboard preamp.

Lots of options really, hence why so many people go for the JP.


----------



## SpaceDock (Jan 8, 2011)

The JP piezo sounds really good through most basic amps imo, no need to use it over the mixer unless the amp alone isn't loud enough.


----------



## Rook (Jan 8, 2011)

SpaceDock said:


> The JP piezo sounds really good through most basic amps imo, no need to use it over the mixer unless the amp alone isn't loud enough.


----------



## norrin radcliff (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks for the advice gents. 

I started looking around for a decent ABY today. I basically decided to just come out of both outputs of my guitar into a reversed ABY, straight into my amp. It seems like the simplest way to go for me at this point, versus multiple cables and a DI box.

Thanks for steering me in the right direction!


----------



## Rook (Jan 10, 2011)

Hold on... ABY box? Why ABY? There's a stereo output on the JP so you get Magnetic and Piezo pickups through the same cable, you just switch between them with the upper 3 way 4pdt switch.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Jan 30, 2011)

There's a lot of acoustic modelling stomp boxes, from Roland and Boss floating about on eBay. They have different acoustic simulations (dreadnough, parlour etc.) for Piezo acoustics, built in reverb, chorus and delay... and now are considered junk and go on eBay for next to nothing. 

Have a look. I can't remember names right now but they were well marketed a few years ago. Fishman have new ones out as well. That would be perfect for your JP. Try "Acoustic pedal" in eBay search.

Always looked weird to me though, looks like electric, sounds acoustic... confusing for average Joe.

I'd put FX after the DI box if possible. Try that and see if you like it. Good luck. I have a BFR Petrucci Baritone 6 (green flame) in the other room in for repair, piezo switch broke! Otherwise I'd be more detailed.


----------

